# need cheapest compact with Hdmi port & HD video!!



## 5fusion (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey every1,

need help to get a basic compact digicam. sole requirements are Hdmi port & HD videos.
want it to b as cheap as possible as budget was arnd 6k & i stretchd a little to fit in these two features
and shortlisted d following:

>>Canon Ixus 115HS - 8.3k
Canon IXUS 115 HS Point & Shoot: 12.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
Its a lil old model but fullfil all my needs & is a discontinued model too. so finding it would b a bit of a hassel. anyways i'll check local canon stores.


>>Nikon coolpix S4300 - 8.7k
Nikon Coolpix S4300 Point & Shoot: 16.0 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com
This one has a touchscreen n i dont need it that much. but m doubtful about the quality of pics n videos as d reviews dont seem to b that good.

Out of the two Ixus seems anyday better but it doesnt zoom in while recording videos.
Is there any other model cheaper than these two with those two features.
Please suggest as i m lookin to get it in a day or two.

much Thanks!!


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2012)

You can find IXUS 115 in ebay.


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks nac.. but i dont buy from ebay..only prefer COD deliveries.. mee replying a bit late as i was busy finding ixus 115hs & its hardly available anywhr now.
But yea i was fortunate enough to get Ixus 220hs in price of 115hs. there is an offer on select cams in "Staples" shop. so got 220hs in just 8k flat 
was so surprised n cudnt resist d deal  .  115hs was just for 6k but was sold off.
I got 220hs in red and looks Fantastic ..nice metal body + got optical zoom while recording which isnt there in 115hs. I think i cant get anything better than dis with my needs in my budget.


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2012)

that's a great deal...

Happy clicking...


----------

